# Wireless Home Network aaaaaagggggghhhhh



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just moved house and have now got a fibred connection to the house 16mb.

PC in the basement study is hard-wired and has no problem with d/load or upload speeds.

Re-installed my old wireless router on the ground floor, no problems with speeds on that either.

Problem now starts with trying to install a couple of more routers for the middle floor and top floor.

Speeds seem to be as bad as dial-up (ok, maybe not that slow, but slow).

Does anyone know if using more than one wireless router will cause any issues? Do I need to create a seperate SSID for each? Does each have to have a seperate IP range.

IT guru help greatly appreciated :ranger:


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I could try to explain the process but I don't think I will do a good job as I have only done this once before and it can be complicated. LINK

You will need to set one router as dynamic and enable DHCP, disable it on the others and set them as static, change the IP address and subnet mask on all of them (or assign specific values). 

You can have different SSID if you want the networks to see each other but if connection is the issue then chances are the networks won't see each other. You can hard wire the routers together and utilize one SSID (repeater). As I said before, I think it is hard to explain....


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Are the routers you are using set up as wireless repeaters or they wired to each other with a long cable?

One suggestion would be to change the channel they are broadcasting on, having the same channel may be causing interference.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, if you have a 'computer/network' box, you can try accessing this box and make all the plugs on the floors active. Thus not needing multiple routers and no change in speed. I did this in my apartment... just a few cat5 cables and some legwork and you should be good to go...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

woosh, a lot of that over my head.

To try and clarify a little more.


Basement study - Du box and patch panel

Basement study - hard wired pc - good speed (18 - 20mb)

Ground floor - wireless router connected via ethernet cable to data outlet from patch panel - good speed (18 - 20mb)

1st Floor - wireless router connected via ethernet cable to data outlet from patch panel - slow speed (1 - 2mb)

2nd floor - wireless router connected via ethernet cable to data outlet from patch panel - slow speed (1 - 2mb)

You may ask why so many routers. Due to the concrete and steel construction of the houses here, the wifi signal doesn't carry as far, so I am trying to increase the coverage for a good connection. I have previously tried the range extenders, but didn't find them much use


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Have you tried eliminating it being the wireless signal by plugging in a cable into the wireless router on the 1st floor and seeing the speeds then?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

yep, still only getting around 1 -2mb.

One thing I have noticed, with the router on the ground floor, I get a Du IP address (94.203 etc), even though it is through the router.

The other 2 are giving me IP's from the routers (192.168 etc)

Gawd I hate IT stuff


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

The 192.168 addresses are local IP addresses to the wireless router so, you are actually routing through one of the 2 other routers that have the Du addresses to get to the Internet.

Check that you have them patched correctly. In other words, check how the Gnd floor is patched and do exactly the same for the others.

Have you got them plugged into a 10Mb socket or a 100Mb socket?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Your terminology is confusing me with regards to the patch panel. 

The way I envisage this working is a single cable going from your DU box to your main router fibre port (the thing that dials up the connection to the internet) and then each wireless router connected into each one of the free 4 lan slots of the main router (essentially acting as a switch). 

You then set up the main router and each wireless router with a static IP address on the 192.168.x.x range and setup each one to give out a DHCP range that won't conflict with the others.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^Why would you want two routers assigning IP addresses to the devices? Wouldn't it be better for one router to do that? 

OP, do you want two different networks or one single network? Question being asked due to comps/devices attached to the main router not being able to communicate with the computers on the second router, but the comp/devices on the second router being able to communicate with the comps/devices on the first.

or maybe I am confusing myself.... :facepalm:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

indoMLA, sorry you lost me, was the first sentence to me?

I want all wireless routers to assign IP addresses and one main router providing the LAN subnet and connection settings to the DU box.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

From the Du incoming cable, there is one cable for data which goes to a 10 port switch.

From this 10 port switch an ethernet cable goes from one of the ports to a port on the patch panel. This patch panel is the "front end" of the structured cabling through the house and will allow the different outlets in the house to be connected to voice/data etc.

In the basement, the pc is connected by cable to the data outlet, which in turn is hard wired to the patch panel (and then to the switch).

The connection on the ground, first and second floors are as follows (same for each floor).
The router is connected by a cable to a data port, so that part is wired. I then want the wireless to work on each floor.

Each floor = 1 cable from data outlet to 1 router.

None of the routers are connected together.

Hope that helps


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It does. It sounds like an office though. I would suspect the issue is on the wireless routers then, they need DHCP to be set up to assign the correct subnet to your computers if not already. Give it a range like:

192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.110
192.168.1.111 to 192.168.1.120
192.168.1.121 to 192.168.1.130

and make sure each wireless router has a static address assigned to it like:

192.168.1.3
192.168.1.4
192.168.1.5

It seems the ones on the 1st and 2nd floor are set to receive an IP address automatically hence why you are getting the external ip address assigned to them which may in turn be causing the slowness.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

zin said:


> indoMLA, sorry you lost me, was the first sentence to me?
> 
> I want all wireless routers to assign IP addresses and one main router providing the LAN subnet and connection settings to the DU box.


Yeah, the question was for you. I would assume that you would turn the DHCP on only the main router and leave the other routers static, thus allowing the main router to assign IP addresses. This will merely extend the network, but doing it your way would call for a different network (SSID) on each floor, correct? 

Again, I might not know (doing this only once before and not having a network background - I merely occupy my time with stuff like this).


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

From my understanding:

The machines on each floor will be connecting to the wireless signal available to them, this wireless router will need to assign an IP address to whoever connects to it, the main router wouldn't do this I wouldn't think plus it doesn't seem like he has a main router functioning other than the DU box which is not giving a 192.168.x address but a 92.x whatever one. 

Just wrapping my head around this now I may be wrong in my last reply about setting a static 192.168.1.3 etc... address to the wireless routers as the DU box would only assign one IP? This really is a case of having to be there and testing the theories. I'm not versed up enough with how the DU box works to wrap my head around this completely.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would have thought that the Du box would assign an IP (external) to each router, then each router in turn would assign an IP (internal) to whatever connects to them.

What do I know???????

lol


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I honestly would be surprised if it assigned seperate external IPs. Even if it did maybe this is where the slowness is coming from.

What actually creates the connection to the Internet? Where do you enter your username and password for your DU account? Do you have admin access to your DU box where you can set this up?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't need to enter a username or password.

A fibre cable comes into the house where it is terminated. A cable goes from this termination to the Du router. From the Du router a cable then goes to the 10 port switch.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

So do you have access to the DU router?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Only physical access, as in I could turn it off

lol



If anyone wants to earn a few dirham I would be more than happy to pay someone to come and sort this out


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I live on the other side of town from you otherwise I would just pop in and do it quickly just to learn myself how these bloody DU boxes work. If you stick a router between the DU box and the switch and set up that router to assign 192.168.x addresses it should be good to go as far as I can make out.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

It sounds like you need to do this:

Cable from DU box to basement wireless router. This router should grab the Internet DU IP through the fiber. Set this router to NAT on the DU IP and assign via DHCP addresses in the range of 192.168.1.10 - .100. Set up your SSID.

Test this with your PC on the wireless. You should get an address of 192.168.1.10 or in the range. Then, turn off the PC wireless and connect via cable to the wireless router. You should get similar IP on the LAN interface.

Now, unplug PC. Connect the switch to this wifi router. You can test again with PC to another switch port...should get IP in same range as above.

For ground floor, now patch this wifi router to the switch. However, best to configure this to assigned address of 192.168.1.2 (255.255.255.0 mask). You don't want this one to NAT though, have it bridge. Also, don't have it assign IPs, turn DHCP off. Set up SSID as repeater.

You can test with PC the same way as before. On wireless and wired to this wifi router. Should get IP in the same range, from the basement device.

Repeat for first floor, but with IP static as 192.168.1.3. Test again.

I think this should work, but might have some specific configuration settings in the wifi routers, or something else with the DU setup. I haven't done this with DU, but from your description it sound pretty standard to what I would expect.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

I don't know what is going on, but everything is now working.

I disconnected everything and started again, and it works.

Now getting an average of 15mb throughout the house


----------

